# Meatballs



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I made some meat balls the other weekend that was good. Thought I would share.

2 lbs of hamburger
1 lb of turkey burger
6 pieces of toast crumbled
2 eggs
teaspoon of salt
teaspoon of pepper
1 tablespoon of basil
1 tablespoon of oregano
half a jar of parmesan cheese. (the powdered kind you sprinkle on pizza)
1 medium onion chopped
5 cloves of garlic diced and sautéed

Mix it all together and form into balls the size you like. I made mine between golf ball and baseball sized. Put in a pan and bake on 375 until done. I checked with a meat thermometer. I think it took about 45 minutes. The bigger you make them the longer it takes.

I let them rest in the pan covered in tin foil for a couple of hours. I froze what I didn't use that night. I just added them to the sauce about 30 minutes before serving. 



Darin


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I've got that on my list to make. Sounds good.


----------

